# Fishin show this weekend



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

boat / fishing show this weekend at the (duke energy) cincinnati convention center. i went last year, had a blast. lots of free seminars. KVD will be there sunday noon and 3pm, doing a bass basics show, wear your OGF gear, hope to see some of you out there.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

is there a website i can look up some info about this show? i wouldnt mind making the drive from dayton to attend this show


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

i do know that next wednesday is $1 admission


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.hartproductions.com/travel-sport-and-boat-show/


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

will be there for sure.......wouldnt miss it!!!!!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

i should be there sunday!


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

> i do know that next wednesday is $1 admission


Where did you get that info?


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

http://marinesource.com/boat_shows/cincinnati-travel-sports-and-boat-show.html

Don't forget the Cincinnati Golf Show® takes place on the first weekend of the boat show and the Cincinnati Hunting & Fishing Show® takes place on the last 5 days!

And Wednesday is $1.00 admission for everyone so you can even come twice!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I'll most likely be there on Sunday too.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Just got back...Don't waste your time or money


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

FSHNERIE said:


> Just got back...Don't waste your time or money


hmmm, since the fishing part of it will be the last 5 days of it....do you think that would matter?

what was it like now? why'd you dislike?


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

If you go expecting to see mostly fishing this weekend, you will be disappointed. I say go middle of next week(wed.is a dollar I think) to next weekend thats when the fishing really takes off. KVD Sunday. There are still local lure manufacturers like Smack Tackle being represented there along with classics like AC Shiner. Some of these companies will have new product there or have current product at reduced prices. Just seeing KVD would be worth the price of admission as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Last time I went was 11 years ago, the place was packed. Main floor was boat, fishing and electronics. upstairs was travel and hunting.

Now everything is on the main floor...I did learn the C.G will come to my house and inspect my boat before I go up to Erie.


----------



## Phil1907 (Apr 1, 2007)

Fishing/Hunting is 19th to 23rd - NOT this weekend.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Thought about going today but may now wait until next week when fishing is the main attraction.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

cool thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Buckeye Bear 53 (Dec 10, 2010)

I sure hope that Smack Tackle is there again. G3&G4's show price is generally better than retail.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Went to the show last night, parking is a bit of a nightmare unless you go to the $10 garage; we got lucky and found a spot on the street. Pretty sure Smack Tackle was there, along with a local line company  FINS (I bought 300 yds of 15 lb WINDTAMER). Not a ton of fishing tackle, a pot load of boats and folks pushing come fish / hunt with us Good way to spend a couple of hours on a cold winter night  well worth the buck I paid to go!


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

i attended the show last night too.......i didnt go to the prior weeks opening so i didnt have anything to compare it to.

but i thought it was a good show.. definitley directed more towards the vacation tourist traps. a few tackle vendors there. alot of resorts from TENN, KY, and AL.

one of the vendors was selling rapala's. they had some clackin raps for $4 each. BPS sells them for $10 each!!! crazy deal. so i got $50 in clackin raps for $20....

well worth the $1 admission


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

i guess all of the clackin raps are gone  lol


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

No Bill Dance and only five lure stands......that show was a bust. Think Ill save my money for now on and make a trip to the bass pro shop!!!!!


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, Unfortunately the show has sucked for quite a few years now, I quit going about 5 years back as there wasn't much to see or buy unless you want a boat.

even the travel and fish trip vendors stay the same............... BORING.

Why take a chance of getting panhandled or even worse- shot in one of the daily bang-em ups downtown to see a worn out show.........sad but true. LOL


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

anglerette said:


> No Bill Dance and only five lure stands......that show was a bust. Think Ill save my money for now on and make a trip to the bass pro shop!!!!!


bill dance wasn't there? i'm not surprised.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

The Boats, Pens, and Candy Show


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I went to that show about 15 plus years ago and it was a bust then. A few guides trying to sign people up, almost no tackle at all but, lots of big plastic boats..........I haven't been back


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

FSHNERIE said:


> Just got back...Don't waste your time or money


What can I say......


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Sounds like the Cinci show is not good. What shows have people gone to that were good? I went to one in Detroit 2 Sundays ago, and it wasn't bad. There were a decent number of tackle vendors there. I am always looking for good shows even if it means a long drive. I am intersted in any good ones that people have attended.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bluegillin' said:


> What shows have people gone to that were good? I am intersted in any good ones that people have attended.


About four or so years back I went to Plapps Pro Outdoors Spring Fishing show. That was a great show with all types of tackle vendors present! I read the list of vendors listed for the Cincy show and it was lacking. I think its great they were able to get KVD in for a day, however thats just one day!

To my disappointment I understand they (Plapps) are no longer in business.
What Plapps offered was more of what I would expect from a fishing show! 

Anyone ever attend their show while they were around??


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Seems like most everybody is looking for the tackle vendors above everything else at these Fishing shows.How about a local Tackle Show?Enough sellers?Enough Buyers?What's your say?


Roscoe


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

sounds great to me......the shows seem to have local made tackle and the retail stuff is always cheaper......I would attend and buy


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Boom !!


Highland County Hunt & Fish Show DATE: March 26th , 2011

TIME: 9:00 am - 5:00 pm

ADMISSION: Free

LOCATION: Overlook Retreat Banquet Center 

6452 Lucas Lane 

Hillsboro , Ohio 45133 

Rocky Fork Lake - located near the East Shore Marina Ramp


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

Topwater Tony said:


> Boom !!
> 
> 
> Highland County Hunt & Fish Show DATE: March 26th , 2011
> ...





Im there!!!!


----------

